# Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)



## TheCrafsMan (Oct 20, 2015)

*Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*

I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.

Acrylic Poly Finish (aka "acrylic polyurethane", "polycrylic", etc.) is not only cheaper than the above, but you end up with a cleaner image because it is less prone to rub off during the paper-removal stage, it is clearer, and it dries much faster.

As a bonus, you can use the very same acrylic polyurethane to finish the piece. I generally put at least a few coats over the picture.

Here is a video outlining the simple steps.





View on YouTube


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


Wait just a minute…..you look like a puppet? so do you really expect me to believe you?

But anyway I think I shall give it a go, I just wont let on to my mates how I found out about the process!!


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


lol. Love the puppet and the technique and I love your accent.


----------



## joabraun (Sep 8, 2014)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, keep the crafts coming.


----------



## TheCrafsMan (Oct 20, 2015)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for commenting!

I hope to keep more crafts coming in. Have another video planned soon.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


Nicely done and informative. Thanks.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


I just came in from the shop, I tried your method and it works better than I suspected.
I have tried the iron on thing and had little success … but your method even works with color laser prints.

Thank you for posting this demo … I look forward to seeing more in the future … love the puppet.


----------



## TheCrafsMan (Oct 20, 2015)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...





> I just came in from the shop, I tried your method and it works better than I suspected.
> I have tried the iron on thing and had little success … but your method even works with color laser prints.


Grumpymike, I'm very glad to hear this!

Out of curiosity, which brand acrylic poly did you use and how long did you give it on drying time?


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


Would the paper type make a difference? My attempt on oak hasn't been all that great. Some paper is remaining after two attempts to remove and in some spots the toner has peeled off.


----------



## TheCrafsMan (Oct 20, 2015)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


socrbent, I've found that actually the cheapest/thinnest paper you can get works best. Cardstock would be some of the most difficult to use, as would heavy LB paper. Regular ol' copy paper has worked for me.

It's also important to have a fairly smooth surface to apply to, an even spread of acrylic finish, and then to press the paper down against the surface really good.

I've mainly used pine and some poplar and walnut. Haven't done much with oak yet for this, so I'm not sure if it could be a wood thing there. I have applied this to some old barnwood that I selectively sanded, so that you get the design in parts, but some distressing in others, for an aged sign effect.

Hope the next attempt goes better for you!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


Definitely on my todo list…
very well done video… enjoyed it immensely…


----------



## TheCrafsMan (Oct 20, 2015)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


Thank you, degoose!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


I can see that oak might not be the greatest since it has an open grain. Thank you for posting this. I (luckily) have a laser printer and prior experience with transfers have not been very good, but your method using the water based poly is a real winner. I'll be giving a try very soon.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


Just what I've been looking for. I've tried various other methods. Though, not the Mod Podge or Liquitex because, like you, I don't like the finished product. 
Thank you and keep 'em coming.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


Have don it with mod podge and wasn,t satisfied with the final result.

So:
Thanks. I,ll gif it a try.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting since I have been wanting to do this for years.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


I cannot find Mod Podge available in Brisbane Aust, but a Matesse product Gel Medium is.
However you will be hard pressed to get better results than the water based Poly, 
Check out my blog Beware of Puppets for the results I obtained.

Good work Mr Puppet!!!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


*TheCrafsMan* In answer to your question as to what kind of poly I used, I used the ACE brand like you showed in your video, had a half can on hand … next I will try the Minwax brand of water based poly … I'll get back to you on that.
I applied the laser print right away and *lightly* smoothed out the bubbles with a J roller; waited about 6 hours before removing the paper.


----------



## TheCrafsMan (Oct 20, 2015)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the feedback! I'd be glad to see pictures of what y'all come up with, if you feel like posting them.
Happy this is of some use to other folks!


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


Hey CrafsMan, loved the video and I really appreciate you teaching me this method.


----------



## TheCrafsMan (Oct 20, 2015)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bob! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## schugi (Jan 4, 2015)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


CrafsMan, I used this to add my name and date to the bottom of a jewelry box I gave to my niece for Christmas and it worked great! Thanks for the tip and demo!


----------



## TheCrafsMan (Oct 20, 2015)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...





> CrafsMan, I used this to add my name and date to the bottom of a jewelry box I gave to my niece for Christmas and it worked great! Thanks for the tip and demo!
> 
> - schugi


Chuck, I am happy to hear that!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


It looks like an interesting process. Thanks for posting.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## TheCrafsMan (Oct 20, 2015)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


You're welcome, sir!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


Another brilliant result using your method Mr Puppet, thanks for sharing !!


----------



## TheCrafsMan (Oct 20, 2015)

TheCrafsMan said:


> *Printing on Wood (Transfer Using Acrylic Polyurethane)*
> 
> I wanted to share this method because I've tried many of the available printing-on-wood techniques, including citrus solvent transfer (don't use acetone, by the way) as well as Liquitex and Mod Podge.
> 
> ...


Rob, that looks great! Very nice result. Thank you for sharing!


----------

